# Trailer preparation



## MustangMom (Jun 22, 2018)

So I just picked up a new to me trailer. I had this same trailer several years ago and had to sell due to military orders overseas. I am super happy to have this trailer again! I spent my day yesterday getting it all cleaned. I am going to be sealing the floor boards and sanding and painting the few rust areas just to make it like new again.

Anyways, I went to a seminar the other day for first responders and those who help evacuate livestock during emergencies and we had some discussion on how to be prepared with our trailers and horses. I am getting everything ready for this new trailer and want to make sure I am fully prepared! What do you all have in your trailer?

I have a list of things I need to put in a tool carrier.

Socket for lug nuts
Ratchet for socket
Trailer aid ramp for changing tires
Pressure gauge for tires
Hammer
Screw drivers
Pliers
Duct tape
Zip ties

I did have to change a flat once on an older trailer I had. With horses in it, on the side of the hwy! So being prepared is very important to me!


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

A breaker bar in case the lug nuts on the trailer are stuck. Cones/Flags/Something to mark behind your trailer if it is ever on the side of the road with a flat - like truckers use. A spare ball, just in case the one on your truck cracks. A headlamp, for emergencies in the dark. A good pocket knife, in case a horse gets tied up with the trailer tie/rope, and it either can't be untied/the quick release is stuck/etc. Always enough water onboard to give to your horses if an emergency happens and you are stuck in one place longer than expected. A list of phone numbers of vets that are along common routes you may take, with their emergency numbers as well. A good equine and human first aid kit, always.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Excellent ClearDonkey....all excellent items added...


I will add...
Pre-greased bearings in a sealed bag or container... if you seize a bearing you have no chance of limping off anyplace.
So important to have someone who knows what they are looking at inspect and push fresh grease in to those parts.

Also who ever is putting your tires on that are not "old" as in manufacturing date old not tire tread old, use a torque wrench _not_ pound them on with a impact gun.
Torque wrench is how they are supposed to be done and with them torqued you have a chance to loosen and remove them with what you plan on carrying with you.
Tire places and many mechanics will use a impact gun...that gun depending upon how it is set can pound your lugs on anywhere from 140psi to 300psi in the pound, pound, pound...
I no longer play games with that stuff...
Getting to old for breaker bars... :|
I now have a battery operated impact gun and impact sockets to use should I need to do a tire change on the trailer.
Was worth every $ it cost me to buy.

I would add a can of WD-40 and or liquid wrench to assist with greasing and loosening those difficult bolts.
A spare lightbulb{s} for your trailer stop/turn lights.
About 10 square bale strings and several double end snaps...
It is amazing what you can make when you must with a few odds and ends and determination.
Make sure the tire gauge you pick goes to the air pressure of your trailer tires need to be set to...there are several different pressure ranges to choose from.
And make sure the hitch ball is rated for the weight and then some of your trailer...a horse trailer rated ball does not cost $6.95. :icon_rolleyes:
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## txgirl (Jul 9, 2010)

Fire extinguisher!! I had a wheel catch fire once and had to unload quick and put the fire out.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

MustangMom said:


> I did have to change a flat once on an older trailer I had. With horses in it, on the side of the hwy! So being prepared is very important to me!



In my younger days, I thought nothing of doing road side tire changes. Now that I am old and have seen too many accidents, I no longer do that unsupported. I don't mind doing the work, but I want some kind of protection from the traffic. So choose one: AAA or some other service parks their wrecker behind you with lights flashing, a highway patrol vehicle parks behind you with lights flashing, or keep driving until you find a safe place to pull completely off the road and assume you would have needed to replace the tire anyway.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

horselovinguy said:


> I now have a battery operated impact gun and impact sockets to use should I need to do a tire change on the trailer.
> Was worth every $ it cost me to buy.:runninghorse2:...



I bought one of those. Also very useful when you need to remove a stuck mower blade or a trailer ball. You can buy a "torque stick" at Amazon, which allows you to use the impact wrench to replace the lug nuts without overtightening. Not as accurate as a torque wrench, but better than you will do by hand. Just look up the correct setting for the wheels on your vehicle and buy the stick that matches.


Make sure you know which way to turn the nuts! I loaned it to a friend who quickly snapped a bolt off because he was tightening instead of loosening.


----------



## MustangMom (Jun 22, 2018)

The suggestions you all made are great! Excellent information and help! Thank you very much. I have used the trailer a few times now. It is not perfect yet but it is getting there. I need to take it in to a body shop and have the fender fixed on it (damage from before I purchased it) and I plan on a few other upgrades but it is looking good! I clean it after each use. I am very happy with it.


----------

